# Long coat puppy?



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

We just bought this 14 week old pup from a Breeder who told us the pup was a long coat. Now after seeing pics of long coat pups I'm not so sure.... the Breeder showed us 2 adults that had long coats he claimed were the pups parents, however there were many stock coat adults there too and the pup was not in the same area as the mom. The Breeder said he had 30 years experience and acted very offended when i suggested the pup looked plush coat and may not be a long coat, and he said time would tell and the pup was definitely long coat and I needed to trust him and his many years of breeding experience. He told me he cut the long hair from inside of the pups ear before we got her because he said the hair in the ear is a source of infection. Anyway we'd really like to know if this pup is a long hair or not, or how she'll look in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

She looks quite distinguishably long coated to me, but I'm not coat expert.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She looks like a LC to me. I've never heard of the ear fur causing infections, and have not seen that with any of my LCs. 

BTW, "plush" is a descriptive term, it's not a recognized coat type. Some stock coats are thicker and fuller vs a shorter coat that's tighter to the body, but they're still both stock coats. There's also some variation within the long coats - some have longer, silkier fur, some have shorter, thicker fur with a plushy feel. The longer fur in and around the ears is the giveaway as to whether it's a stock or long coat. If he's got that, regardless of the fur on the rest of his body, he's a LC. At 14 weeks old he still has his wooly puppy coat, the longer fur will start to come in in a stripe down his back within the next month or two, and could be shinier and slightly wavy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is 14 weeks old in this photo, you can see that the fur on her body is still quite short, but the ears are very floofy: 










Keefer on the left is about 3-1/2 years old here, also a LC.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo is 14 weeks old in this photo, you can see that the fur on her body is still quite short, but the ears are very floofy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are SO gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks femfa, we think so too!


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks so much! I agree, your pups are beautiful! This pup does not have the long hair in the ear but as I said the Breeder claimed to have trimmed it, although it doesn't look like it's been cut and I've found nothing on the web that backs up his claims about why he needed to cut it (and even though he left knots on the pups belly without cutting them off)... as well as inside the ear there is also no tufts really behind the ear on the pup, only a little longer on the cheeks but not much. There is already a darker strip down the back but it's regular length. How long would it take for the long hair to show definitively as long hair? I'll try to attach another pic of head and ears.


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

Another pic.....


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Does she have little tufts on her paws at all?


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

No. I asked about that but he said that was a different type of long hair that had the tufts. ?


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

*tufts on the paws I meant. He said a different type of longcoat shepherd had the tufts on the paws. Thanks for your input and opinions!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

He sounds like he's trying really hard to convince you, but realistically it should be proven through papers and possible DNA testing if you wanted. Aside from possibly lacking ear/foot tufts she looks long haired, especially being 14 weeks. It's possible she is just a "plush" stock coat, and that the fluffy hair will recede as her adult coat comes in. I would make the assumption she'll be stock coated, but with a bit more length than the average GSD if she's lacking both ear and foot tufts.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Different type of long hair? :thinking: I think he's making stuff up as he goes along, lol. She is actually too young for those tufts of fur, or as I like to refer to them, hairy hobbit feet. You can see that Halo didn't have any at that age either, but here are her feet as an adult.


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

Femfa said:


> He sounds like he's trying to lie through his teeth, though aside from the ear/foot tufts she looks long haired, especially being 14 weeks. It's possible she is just a "plush" stock coat, and that the fluffy hair will recede as her adult coat comes in. .


I'm thinking the same thing (about the lying) but wanted to get others opinions that know more than me. Definitely lacking ear and foot tufts! Why would anyone take the time to cut the ear tufts but leave knots on the belly? He said the inside of the ear hair gets too knotted and causes infectious, has anyone ever heard of that? He originally sent a picture of this pup (1st attached) and said it was the same pup even after I got there, but I showed from the picture compared to the actual pup it was definitely not the same pup,....then he admitted he was mistaken that it was actually the sister that just got sold and he got confused. Why didn't the sister have her ear tufts cut too? None of it makes sense. 2nd pic is another pic of pup I'm discussing... 1st pic is of the pup he said he had before we got there and tried to convince me was the same pup


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Different type of long hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I'm going to assume he uses that picture to bring people in and then probably pulls exactly what he's pulled with you - "Oh no, sorry, I messed up - THIS is actually your dog". I'm not trying to be negative because you have your pup and you'll love it all the same, but those pups look miserable and I'm worried about their structure and health. If he's trying to make excuses to make a sale, it makes you wonder where else he cuts corners. Just because you've been doing something for a long time doesn't mean you've done it well.

Either way, the pup is yours now and it will thrive with you caring for it and loving it, long coat or not.


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

*Longcoat puppy?*

Yes. He claims to be a 3rd generation dog breeder of only the very best imported dogs with champion lines and says he trains the dogs for police, etc etc and acts very offended if you question his vast knowledge or anything he says... and kept telling me I 'didn't know much about GSD' and even said I obviously have ' real issues trusting people' (lol) when I questioned anything. I agree his pups looked miserable there, and were fearful and even peeing themselves when we just walked up to see them! In only a few days this pup acts and even looks so much better, but I don't like being conned and this was an awful lot of money (because of the long coat). Attached are pics taken after 2 days with us, pup is so much happier.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I see ear and foot tufts in those pictures! As for selling K9 dogs after how they reacted when you walked up to them? Ha. Okay. The guy sounds like a glorified BYB, but none of that matters now. Your girl looks vibrant and happy in your care, and I'm sure you'll have many wonderful years and adventures together. Goodness is that face ever cute!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's adorable! I don't recall how long it took for the hairy hobbit feet to appear, I'd have to go through some old photos in order to figure that out. But the fur on Halo's body never has gotten all that long, certainly nowhere near as long as Keefer's It is THICK though, and very soft. It stands out from her body so she looks chubby. It's amazing when she's sopping wet - she looks like a scrawny little drowned rat, lol. Here's what that little puppy has turned into:










After blowing coat and a major brushing:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He doesn't look like a coat to me. I could be wrong though. He looks like he has the coat factor, so if bred to a bitch who has it should produce coats. But doesn't look like he has the coat himself. 

Moofie was a coat. But he did not have hobbit feet. Maybe I have pictures:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

But he could be. It just might be his age....


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> She's adorable! I don't recall how long it took for the hairy hobbit feet to appear, I'd have to go through some old photos in order to figure that out. But the fur on Halo's body never has gotten all that long, certainly nowhere near as long as Keefer's It is THICK though, and very soft. It stands out from her body so she looks chubby. It's amazing when she's sopping wet - she looks like a scrawny little drowned rat, lol. Here's what that little puppy has turned into:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzly133 (Jul 30, 2017)

Unfortunately I couldn't view your pics on photobucket for some reason. Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Different type of long hair? :thinking: I think he's making stuff up as he goes along, lol. She is actually too young for those tufts of fur, or as I like to refer to them, hairy hobbit feet. You can see that Halo didn't have any at that age either, but here are her feet as an adult.


Love this, I have 8 of these feet in my house, and I'm not talking about me or my husband either..:wink2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Grizzly133 said:


> Cassidy's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > --wow that's a lot of hair!! Is it just the picture or did she lose a lot of fluffiness in her coat with that brushing? does she have an undercoat? She's so pretty!
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe Moofie did not live long enough to get them. At what age do they get the foot tufts? I never had trouble with the inside of his ears, but he would mat up something fierce behind and below his ears -- had to really keep after it. Don't want another coat. Moofie was the best, and I can't ever have a better, so I will just stick to the stock coats now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just pulled a dog out of Hepzibah today. It is amazing how much hair they can blow.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Expensive pup due to having a long coat, lack of trust in the breeder, pups appeared miserable fearful and exhibited submissive urination...... why on earth did you follow thru with the purchase??

Pup looks like a long coat to me, but I think you have greater health and temperament concerns to be worried about.


----------

